# Vw Budd-e



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ?>


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck - No!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh dear.....no


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

without doubt 'NO'


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

looks like the fiat multipa without the double chin, they think they are giving the market the new campervan :spew:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

An electric vehicle to transport your buddies around in? :lol:

They'll need to do better if they are ever to recover from _THAT_ scandal! 

Alan W


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

BUDD-E i'd have no friends left if i bought that and offered a lift


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Should be renamed the Crudd-e


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

If they made a diesel version, then I'd have one in a jiff-e!


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

It looks like the cube mixed with something else but can't put my finger on what


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely no!


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Never


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

It's like an evoques ugly cousin.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

WTF is that supposed to be......looks like it's been designed by a 5 year old!!


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lexus ian said:


> It looks like the cube mixed with something else but can't put my finger on what


A bit of Kia Soul?

Not my cup of tea, although I know one current EV driver that really likes it. I think they are being very creative with the claimed battery size, they've either got some very good bulk pricing for 2018 or you'll be looking at Tesla P90 pricing.

Chevrolet Bolt was most interesting car for me from CES, a shame Vauxhall/Opal have no plans to bring it over to the EU


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

They should have built this 15 yrs ago..


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

hell no


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Has shades of the massively popular &#55357;&#56848; Renault Avantime


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I strangely like it. Dont know why. Think I need to go and lie down.😕


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Whizzer that offends my eyes !


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Horrid.


----------

